# Beretta For Someone With Small Hands



## Pegleg

What are the suggestions for a Beretta 9mm for someone with small hands and also good for CCW?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Hello and welcome to the forum... 

I've got pretty small hands as well and own 2 Beretta's, The 92FS and Cougar 8000F. I'm comfortable with both as far as shooting and comfort, but for CCW I've got to use the Cougar...for now. The 92FS is just a tad to big for my body frame. Of course, I'm still carrying it, but only when I'm wearing a coat. I'm hoping the Cougar will be a little easier to conceal, I'm waiting for a Holster that I ordered for it to come in, so we'll see.

I'm also considering a Beretta Tomcat. It's smaller and should be much easier to conceal when it gets warmer outside.

Check out this discussion link: 
http://www.berettagunforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=442#442

There's a couple of forum members who have the Beretta Tomcat and have commented on them.

Hope this helps 

Welcome again to the new Handgun Forum.


----------



## Shipwreck

A Beretta 92FS is pretty fat. I have small hands too, however, and have managed fine over the years.

But if the 92FS is too big, try one of the Cheetah models - they are smaller .380 versions of the 92. They make a single and double stack model - either of these should fit you fine.


----------



## BerettaMan

Cheetah 85FS (.380) with tip up barrel. It is also nice if you have a hard time racking the slide. Pop the barrel up, drop a cartridge in, close the barrel and you're ready to rock n roll. Just my .02 :shock:


----------



## Shipwreck

BerettaMan said:


> Cheetah 85FS (.380) with tip up barrel. It is also nice if you have a hard time racking the slide. Pop the barrel up, drop a cartridge in, close the barrel and you're ready to rock n roll. Just my .02 :shock:


Actually, it is the Cheetah 86 that has the tip up barrel> And, unfortunately, they are no longer made - apparently, they stopped almost 3 years ago.

I found a new one at the shop here, but it had some nicks in the slide, and some strange sort of red paint on the mags. I decided to pass, but went on a quest to find another one - never had any luck finding a new one - a place in San Antonio had a used one, but wanted some ridiculous price for the thing. I finally gave up on trying to get one.


----------



## Ghost

*Well...*

There is the 9000sf in 9mm, but the pistol hasn't been well recieved. If you could find one to handle first to see if it isn't too wide for you, fits your hands well, and is easy for you to rack the slide and manipulate the controls it may be the way to go for you.

I have one in .40 and I like it, but I have long hands. I don't have problems with the slide, safety lever, or mag release. Most opinions on this series of pistols are either love or hate with no middle ground. One of the other problems with it is there is little in the way of accessories for the series. Finding a good holster for it can be a bit of a pain, and I'm pretty sure Beretta is dropping it from their lineup.

The Cougar seems like it would be great for your purposes, but I don't have a lot of experience with shooting one outside of a very short range session once, so I can't really tell you much about it from a first hand perspective. As far as I know, this model is also being dropped for now by BUSA.

If you aren't dead set on 9mm, then there are a lot more options in Beretta's current lineup.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## BerettaMan

Sorry, Shipwreck is correct. It is the 86FS I was refering to. Beretta just has too many numbers for me to remember. What is that diasese called? You know, the one where you can't remember anything? :lol:


----------



## michael t

BerettaMan said:


> Sorry, Shipwreck is correct. It is the 86FS I was refering to. Beretta just has too many numbers for me to remember. What is that diasese called? You know, the one where you can't remember anything? :lol:


I forgot, I have it to. I think, I can't remember what was the question again.


----------



## BerettaBuckeye

BerettaMan said:


> What is that diasese called? You know, the one where you can't remember anything? :lol:


Beernesia.....I think


----------



## Mastrogiacomo

I don't know of many women with large hands, and mine are quite small but I've never had trouble gripping my 92FS even with Hogue wrap grips (although it took some time). I recently bought the Vertec which is absolutely outstanding and I would love to get another but clearly for carrying, it's not an option. I'd probably grab my type M compact or the Cheetah, which I've been thinking of getting in an 85 nickel. You can always go the revolver route. My fav is the SP101 DAO.


----------



## Guest

Well Beretta 92FS is a nice gun. Iam only 13 and I shot it fine. I guess a Beretta U22 Neo is pretty small and its nice to hold. I guess its all up to what you like. Kind of like shoes they dont fit everyone the same.

O and the Beretta 92 my dad has is the one with the Laser Grip.

HOPE YOU FIND THE GUN THATS RIGHT FOR YOU! :shock:


----------



## Ricardokid

I've got small hands as well and I find the Beretta PX4 SC 9MM perfect for me with the small grip back installed. Good luck!



PX4 Storm SC 9MM
92 FS 9MM
Colt Combat Commander .45


----------

